# Swissvax???



## Bigpaddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ppl

Just wondering what ppl think of swissvax products and what are like to be used with. 

Cheers


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Deep pockets needed.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Deep pockets needed.


:lol: +1 on that.

A brand I've wanted to try but never been in a position too


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Very short arms with deep pockets.
Personally i dont see the point and have seen it up against others. Overpriced IMO
The wax is a sacrifical coat the shine is put in at the polishing stage its basicly a case of find one you like on YOUR car and go with it


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

try and see if your after a wax that is if you can get hold of a sample. If its anything else its deep pockets I am afraid


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which products were you looking at?

The great thing is with the range is how well conceived every product is. Clearly its not cheap but every item I've used works incredibly well, and they work incredibly well together as a system.

The waxes for example you can leave on overnight and they will just wipe off without any issue at all - not many other waxes offer this level of ease of use.

Key products for me would be Shield, Best of Show, Seal Feed, Pneu, Autobahn, Motor Shine and a few others.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumb:


MidlandsCarCare said:


> Which products were you looking at?
> 
> The great thing is with the range is how well conceived every product is. Clearly its not cheap but every item I've used works incredibly well, and they work incredibly well together as a system.
> 
> ...


+ One. Use sparingly and the cost is more reasonable.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to be a big fan and I still have a whole heap of their products which I do still use.

But....and this is a BIG "But" I have not and will not purchase anymore of their products after the last round of price increases that just made them "stupidly expensive"

They are good products but the greed of the UK disti has also just annoyed me and also put me off funding said greed....their attitude stinks too.

They used to be a supporter of this site but stopped because they didnt like the feedback they got from the users and members on here after they announced yet another price increase when they should have frozen prices to win the favour of customers instead of alienating them.

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

still have a pot of onyx from 3 - 4 years ago, and im about 1/4 way though

ive got to agree with the majority, it was the "in" thing a couple of years ago, till their prices, and more importantly, attitudes changed 

good move on SV part taking on russ as an authorised detailer tho  :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Over priced for what it is think its more for the brand boys.overpowering smell nice though.
And even they use the likes of autosmart etc at there hq


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I use a lot of sv stuff really cannot fault there waxes etc Fantastsic range soo easy to use just not very cheap.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Overpriced,have owned most of what they do.Never again!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was put of them after reading about the cost and the very short durability of there waxes.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

far too expensive when you consider other products on the market that perform just as well. IMO from the stuff I have used which is not their whole range.
Will never use again.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Autobahn was a massive disappointment for me. It tastes no where near as good as it smells and performs.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I do have to say i like swissvax products but can appreciate they are not cheap.
But what i dont like is how the waxes age , like for like fridged and unfridged Saphir has turned to an oily mess swimming with bits in yet my Original DodoJuice Rainforest rub preproduction Glass Jar with no label is as solid as when it was first poured.
Id like to think the rest of my swissvax waxes will stand the test of time because my Zymols are all still perfect.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Have been impressed by Shield and Seal Feed other than that not really, CR not worth the £ for me.

Autobahn does seem very similar to Shield.....

Price increases have made it OTT expensive IMO. Still all nice to use.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This wax is going to be amazing…


DSC03291 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

I was lucky to be with Swissvax during the good times, a lot of their products are very good, but for me the turning point for me was when Car Bath shampoo 1ltr was launched at £100 a bottle! Now £108 :lol:

I still wouldn't hesitate recommending Best of Show wax, But there's a hell of a lot of competition out their now and I'm proud to say most of it's coming out of the UK :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This wax is going to be amazing…
> 
> 
> DSC03291 by RussZS, on Flickr


Is this nearly ready for release Russ? I remember some American detailers talking and testing a new Swissvax but that was ages ago??

I remember this proto wax from 2008, Now this was a real wax. I spent all weekend doing various demos at Race Retro it was beautiful went on and off effortlessly and really added something to the finish, but never made it to production as far as I know.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

I must admit I am with Russ from Midlands Car Care, all the products do interact with each other, as far as if you have waxed the body of the car and then wipe seal feed on top of the wax, it will not contaminate the wax at all, the products are expensive, and most of this is down to the exchange rates with the £.
I love working with these products, and there are other products on the market which work just aswell in some instances, but as the saying goes you pay the money and take your choice ( IN MY OWN OPINON):thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

a1diamond said:


> I must admit I am with Russ from Midlands Car Care


:lol: sorry did you mean to say that out loud?


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Why is it called vax and not wax? Vax is a vacuum cleaner? Stupid name.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

j3ggo said:


> Why is it called vax and not wax? Vax is a vacuum cleaner? Stupid name.


They used to be called Swissol, but due to some similarities between them and Zymol there was a long legal battle. Swissol agreed to change their name to Swissvax as I believe SwissWax was already taken...

In Germanic speaking country's they have always been Swizol


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Have been impressed by Shield and Seal Feed other than that not really, CR not worth the £ for me.
> 
> Autobahn does seem very similar to Shield.....
> 
> Price increases have made it OTT expensive IMO. Still all nice to use.


I'm of the same train of thought. The leather stuff is great too....but the price is crazy now.

It's a shame there are products on the market that do 90% as good a job for 25% of the price as the SV products are all pretty damn good.

This is all in my opinion and experience.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I rate their waxes massively  I won't go into the exclusivness etc as usual but if you've got the cash and enjoy using the product then why not? 

If you can afford it go for it and make your own opinion, you might not be here tomorrow its only money after all .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

overrated, overpriced and their attitude is a f****g disgrace...

the only people I see really pushing their name are the ones that have paid to do so... kind of defeats the purpose and lowers their own standing... 

:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I've used a few swissvax waxes in the past. BOS was my most expensive although I got it from a mate at a very good price. My opinion is they give a really nice initial finish especially on reds and dark colours although this initial look is down to them swimming in oils and silicones and it soon washes off. You can see how oily they are the minute you rub your finger over them. As for price you are paying for the amount of time they have spent playing with different ratios of different ingredients rather than the cost of the raw materials. I don't know if the more expensive waxes hold their initial shine longer but they start becoming crazy money for a pot of ingredients that cost a few quid to make.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> overrated, overpriced and their attitude is a f****g disgrace...
> 
> the only people I see really pushing their name are the ones that have paid to do so... kind of defeats the purpose and lowers their own standing...
> 
> :thumb:


The UK distributor mob seem to be the let down. The USA, Asian, and Australian mobs are a pleasure to deal with. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, I'm a fan of Swissvax, their products are very well tested, and just work. 

Yes, they cost lots, but they give you a special feeling when using them. You don't get that with the cheap, mass produced, and quite often rebottled/relabeled products. They smell lush too! The waxes give me the very deep, glossy, wet look that I strive to achieve, and Cleaner Fluid Regular is still the best pre-wax cleaner I have ever tried. 

As Russ mentioned, all their products work great together. :thumb:

They're at least worth a try before you bag them out....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> The UK distributor mob seem to be the let down. The USA, Asian, and Australian mobs are a pleasure to deal with. :thumb:


yeah, I'm sure that is true.... and with the money they are losing every year, I have honestly no idea how they are still here....

good to see they are a one off though....

:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The stupid prices keep me away from trying swissvax not the actual products, quite honestly i think they took the p*** hiking the prices the way they did, and if they had left them alone i was a potential new customer:wall:


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I will not be buying any. Far too expensive. What would be the justification?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

justification would be good products, price however counteracts that


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

msb said:


> justification would be good products, price however counteracts that


Cost v benefit equation then


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

for me definatley


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

If people knew the background as to why they're not on here they'd take a different view - 2 sides to every story and all that.

The way several members on here tore into one of their staff a while back was as much a fecking disgrace as anything I've ever seen anywhere 

I'm not paid by them in any way, shape or form and like the products I've tried. Expensive? Absolutely, but haven't many here spent way more on "collecting" waxes? Not having a dig but isn't it horses for courses?

Same argument as G Shock vs Breitling or whatever.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I have said i'm not knocking the products and if they were more in line price wise with the competitiors i wouldn't hesitate to try them, but the price increases put them out of the market, for me anyway


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> They used to be a supporter of this site but stopped because they didnt like the feedback they got from the users and members on here after they announced yet another price increase when they should have frozen prices to win the favour of customers instead of alienating them.


Didn't You guys noticed that price increase was worldwide case, not only UK ? So I guess it's quite unfair to accuse UK distributor of being greedy...Please check massive CHF rate increase in 2011 , then it would be more visible. But it was already widely discussed here , wasn't it ?


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

A 200ml pot of BOS from the UAE distributor goes for the equivalent of £260

and here is supposed to be tax free...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

j3ggo said:


> I will not be buying any. Far too expensive. What would be the justification?


depends if you want to splurge on a luxury wax or not, just like anything in life.....


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Several thousand people spend a similar amount every Saturday or Sunday going to see an away game...

Horses for courses isn't it?


----------

